# Cheap Tube for Macro Photography with out Macro Lens



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Friends
Yes, Most of Us/ CR. Members already know how to use The Regular Lenses that we have, to shoot the Macro Photos with just add the Air Space between the Lens and the Sensor---By use the Extension Tube.
This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Extension-Tube-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0000U1N38

http://www.amazon.com/Xit-XTETC-Focus-Extension-Cameras/dp/B00ALNA09W

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheap tubes are fine for lighter lenses, there's only air inside. I sometimes use a tube for closer focusing with my 600 II, and I use a Canon EF 25 II for that, since cheap tubes tend to have cheap - and weak - mounts.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my Example to use Canon EF 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II to shoot the Macro Details.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cheap tubes are fine for lighter lenses, there's only air inside. I sometimes use a tube for closer focusing with my 600 II, and I use a Canon EF 25 II for that, since cheap tubes tend to have cheap - and weak - mounts.



YES, Sir, Dear my Great Teacher Mr. neuroanatomist.
Thousand Thanks that you come to suggest the great point for us= The Cheapo some time not good for the Big Lenses.
Yes, I rather use made by Canon too, Because of the Quality of the Material and the Method of Original Company are Better, But cost = 4-5 Times of the Made in China.
Have a great Work week, Sir.
Surapon

Dear Mr. neuroanatomist---I never use my Canon 25 mm Tube with my 600 mm mk I, If I use this Canon 25 mm MK II tube, Will I lose the Light or How about the Detail sharpness of the Photos ?? ---Thanks you, Sir.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> I never use my Canon 25 mm Tube with my 600 mm mk I, If I use this Canon 25 mm MK II tube, Will I lose the Light or How about the Detail sharpness of the Photos ??



There's no significant impact on IQ or light (technically, there's some light lost, but it's less than 1/10-stop). The EF 25 (which is actually a 27.5mm tube, silly Canon) allows my 600 II to focus at 12' (3' closer), but also limits focus to ~46' at the furthest. With your 600 MkI, the MFD with the EF 25 is ~13.5', the max is the same ~46' as the MkII.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I never use my Canon 25 mm Tube with my 600 mm mk I, If I use this Canon 25 mm MK II tube, Will I lose the Light or How about the Detail sharpness of the Photos ??
> ...



Is there a chart somewhere which has these distances? What would the minimum focus distance/magnification be for a 70-200F4IS ?


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I never use my Canon 25 mm Tube with my 600 mm mk I, If I use this Canon 25 mm MK II tube, Will I lose the Light or How about the Detail sharpness of the Photos ??
> ...



Thanks you, Sir Dear Teacher.
From now on I will try to use my EF 25 with all of my Lenses.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Is there a chart somewhere which has these distances? What would the minimum focus distance/magnification be for a 70-200F4IS ?



Bob Atkins put one together, but it's rather dated so many current lenses aren't on his list. 

Fortunately, Canon provides the information in the manual for each lens, and now all of those manuals are available as pdf downloads from the product page. Extension tube info is toward the back. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_70_200mm_f_4l_is_usm#BrochuresAndManuals

They also provide magnification/distance data for the close-up lenses when there is a compatible size. So, for example, _not_ for the 70-200/4L IS, since it's a 67mm filter and there are no 67mm Canon close up lenses. It's a bit of a bummer they don't provide the info, since you can use a 77mm lens with a step-up ring wnd it works just fine.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. neuroanatomist 
Thanks for your great Infor.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cheap tubes are fine for lighter lenses, there's only air inside. I sometimes use a tube for closer focusing with my 600 II, and I use a Canon EF 25 II for that, since cheap tubes tend to have cheap - and weak - mounts.


 
The cheap ones are OK for small and light weight lenses, and I have a set. The issue is the inaccurate manufacturing, just a miniscule amount of error in manufacturing or deflection of the mount can affect the image. I haven't seen a issue using mine with my 100L, but with a large and heavy lens, I can see the mounts deflect.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap tubes are fine for lighter lenses, there's only air inside. I sometimes use a tube for closer focusing with my 600 II, and I use a Canon EF 25 II for that, since cheap tubes tend to have cheap - and weak - mounts.
> ...



THANKSSSS, you Sir, Dear my Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Yes, So many times that WE want some thing cheap, and Top Quality products too------BUT Cheap and Great not quite go to gather in the long time.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

